# Ameraucana?



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

This is my chicken Nancy I was told she is an Ameraucana but I really don't know, I want to show her in 4H because I think she is beautiful but I don't think you show Easter eggs  please help


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure what you're asking. However, I have never shown chickens, so I'll defer your question to some of the others.


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

i just need to know if she is an Ameraucana


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

She could be.She could also be an Easter Egger or Olive Egger.What color eggs does she lay and what color are her legs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's an Easter Egger.
How old is the chicken?


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> She could be.She could also be an Easter Egger or Olive Egger.What color eggs does she lay and what color are her legs?


she has not starting laying yet


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> It's an Easter Egger.
> How old is the chicken?


 she is just about 5 and a half months


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> She could be.She could also be an Easter Egger or Olive Egger.What color eggs does she lay and what color are her legs?


Her legs are a yellow-grayish color


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's an easter egger. A very pretty one.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes easter egger. She is very pretty


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yup going with easter egger!


----------

